# my desktop > your desktop *pic*



## solrac (May 28, 2002)




----------



## stylewise (May 28, 2002)

Dock........in hiding 98% of the day


----------



## solrac (May 28, 2002)

cool =)

what's the radioactive bomb icon for???


----------



## kermit64 (May 28, 2002)

solrac - great desktop!!!


----------



## RacerX (May 28, 2002)




----------



## RacerX (May 28, 2002)

(PowerBook G3)


----------



## RacerX (May 28, 2002)

I'm currently watch _Amadeus_ (otherwise there wouldn't be much to see).


----------



## uoba (May 28, 2002)

you asked for it. 2 monitors though 

Time for an new one I think anyway:


----------



## voice- (May 28, 2002)

Tell me, do you need 2 video-cards to run 2 moitors, or would an ADC-to-VGA port do to run 2 on 1?


----------



## Chibi15 (May 28, 2002)

Here is mine!


----------



## sithious (May 28, 2002)

...here we go again ... : )  

here's my latest:

http://screenshots.haque.net/screenshots/view/675/

click to see the big picture ...


----------



## uoba (May 28, 2002)

'fraid you need two graphics cards, I've got the (sub)standard ATi Rage Pro default card, and the ATI Radeon PCI card running the main 19" monitor. 

How ya doing with RtCW??


----------



## solrac (May 28, 2002)

HAHAH star wars FREAK!!!!
heheeh it's pretty cool actually, just a TAADDDD bit too much heheheh.

You should just put a HUGE mugshot of Kit Fisto smirking as the whole Desktop bg


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

GODDAMN. Solrac and Stylewise, can you please put those desktops up somewhere to download? I LOVE THEM! Solrac's in particular, but both are better than mine 

I'll post my desktop in a bit--fraid it's not too interesting though


----------



## voice- (May 28, 2002)

I'm doing great in RtCW. Still no clan(got a good foot inside GanGreen, but they all play 1.32), but I rule public servers all the time. Still love playing medic, but I'm getting to be a decent lieutenant and a good engineer too...2 guys on one bomb goes FAST!!!

Dual monitors in no longer a problem, just asked a friend and he said I could borrow a video-card from him for up to a year(unless he sells it before that time) so now I'm rather on the look-out for a good monitor.


----------



## uoba (May 28, 2002)

Finished the singlepalyer last weekend (rubbish final enemy!!) Will get back into the online one soon, just got ADSL at home, so, lock up your soldiers!!! (Didn't get into a clan as yet, too much hassle for now!) 

Oh, to keep this thread going, here's my terminal desktop:

___________________
|                        
|
|                            
|                            
|                           
-------..oo0o.--------

Do you like my dock!!!


----------



## solrac (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *GODDAMN. Solrac and Stylewise, can you please put those desktops up somewhere to download? I LOVE THEM! Solrac's in particular, but both are better than mine
> 
> I'll post my desktop in a bit--fraid it's not too interesting though  *



Here it is. Yes it's small but it scales up just fine.






edit: purchasing the original huge image from national geographic is like $500!!! LOL!!!


----------



## julguribye (May 28, 2002)




----------



## Erix (May 28, 2002)

Not a Mac but very! related.  

Erix.


----------



## themacko (May 28, 2002)

Here's the last desktop I had.

Unfortunately, as many of you know, I sold my iBook and am waiting to get an iMac.   But I thought I'd go ahead and participate.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by solrac _
> *
> 
> Here it is. Yes it's small but it scales up just fine.
> ...



Danke!


----------



## twyg (May 28, 2002)

Here's my contribution.


----------



## HyperLiteG4 (May 28, 2002)

I guess I'll jump on the bandwagon and post my desktop as of right now....sorry it's a little messy...

http://homepage.mac.com/hyperliteg4/myscreen.jpg


----------



## gamedog00 (May 28, 2002)

DAMN, Solrac, Stylewise, and julguribye, you all have awesome desktops. Sorry I can't contribute but.. umm... My computer can't take snap shots, that's it!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Just find some good ones, gamedog. They're everywhere. 

I love macDesktops.com, personally...


----------



## gamedog00 (May 28, 2002)

You should just use one of the photo's you've taken, use the one of the distorted bus, or one that makes your cat look insane.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

I usually use photos, but today I was in the mood for something different... (I need an image randomizer!)... here it is: (btw, note my CPU monitor at 286%.. impressive. no? Especially on a single-processor machine...  And no, I didn't do that in Photoshop... seriously! It seems to do that at login )

BTW, yes I like the Propellerheads, yes Spybreak is cool, and yes it's the Matrix Lobby Scene music, and yes Spybreak is its real name. Oh, and yes I knew about that song before the Matrix.


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

Hey thought I'd contribute.
Desktop Picture 
Click on Desktop picture when you're there.
(I have like 8 desktop pictures total... This happened to be the current one[changedesktop rules!])


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HyperLiteG4 _
> *I guess I'll jump on the bandwagon and post my desktop as of right now....sorry it's a little messy...
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/hyperliteg4/myscreen.jpg *



It sure is messy!  I hope you do not run Maya.  there is not enough room on your menu bar ! !!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *Hey thought I'd contribute.*



gotta love your HD names   MARATHON RULES


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

The Lady Luck


----------



## xoot (May 28, 2002)

Huh? I don't get that.


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

The Lady Luck was Lando Carlrissian's ship. That was a picture of it xoot.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 28, 2002)

macguy where can I get that desktop you posted earlier? the one with the reflecting spheres?


I would post, but mine changes every 30 minutes with over 100 pics


----------



## xoot (May 28, 2002)

Post all of the pics! (j/k)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 28, 2002)

Here is one of my desktop pics.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 28, 2002)

And here is another one:


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

Here's Another desktop Pic.

Guess which computer this is? 

And here is the requested desktop:
http://www.macDesktops.com/index.phtml?Picture=978&res=TRUE


----------



## level9 (May 31, 2002)

From about a month or so ago.
my desktop


----------

